# New Firmware Coming Shortly for EOS 5D Mark IV? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 23, 2016)

```
We’re told that we may see a firmware update for the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV as early as mid to late next week.</p>
<p>While we weren’t told what would be included in the firmware, we think it’ll likely be for bug fixes, and won’t be adding any new significant features.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 5D Mark IV</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>USA </strong><em>$3499</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1274705-REG/canon_eos_5d_mark_iv.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2bk6MtW">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DM4.html?KBID=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://bit.ly/2bkM0ze">Canon Store</a> | <a href="http://mpex.com/canon-5d-mark-iv-dslr-camera-body-only.html?acc=3">Midwest Photo</a></li>
<li><strong>UK </strong><em>£3599</em><strong>:</strong> <a href="http://tidd.ly/aadf0b57">Park Cameras</a></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chris Geiger (Sep 23, 2016)

Maybe a compression option for 4K recording that does not take so much space.


----------



## myjtp (Sep 24, 2016)

[email protected] ( fingers crossed )


----------



## Nakean (Sep 24, 2016)

Chris Geiger said:


> Maybe a compression option for 4K recording that does not take so much space.





myjtp said:


> [email protected] ( fingers crossed )



I love my canon cameras but we're talking about canon people......


----------



## mclaren777 (Sep 24, 2016)

If they could improve battery life, that would be fantastic!


----------



## fallsong (Sep 24, 2016)

I have my 5D4 for more than a week now. I found it was not as sharp as my 6D when 16-35 f/4 was used.

Haven't tested 70-200 and 100-400. Not sure what would happen.

Anyone has any experience to share?


----------



## Hellish (Sep 24, 2016)

2 firmware capable options that would improve the camera immensely would be the ability to record full frame 4k and ability to use a 100-250mbps non motion jpeg format


----------



## pokerz (Sep 24, 2016)

XAVC and 1080 120P? 8)


----------



## transpo1 (Sep 24, 2016)

Hellish said:


> 2 firmware capable options that would improve the camera immensely would be the ability to record full frame 4k and ability to use a 100-250mbps non motion jpeg format



And as someone else said, 120fps Full HD


----------



## tron (Sep 24, 2016)

Or they will add on Suaheli language ;D


----------



## BokehBalls (Sep 24, 2016)

fallsong said:


> I have my 5D4 for more than a week now. I found it was not as sharp as my 6D when 16-35 f/4 was used.
> 
> Haven't tested 70-200 and 100-400. Not sure what would happen.
> 
> Anyone has any experience to share?



It is impossible. Your new camera must be defected. or you need to do micro adjustment with your lens.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 24, 2016)

fallsong said:


> I have my 5D4 for more than a week now. I found it was not as sharp as my 6D when 16-35 f/4 was used.
> 
> Haven't tested 70-200 and 100-400. Not sure what would happen.
> 
> Anyone has any experience to share?


AFMA


----------



## tpatana (Sep 24, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> fallsong said:
> 
> 
> > I have my 5D4 for more than a week now. I found it was not as sharp as my 6D when 16-35 f/4 was used.
> ...



+1

No surprise that new FW coming this soon. Modern electronics are so complex that they'll always find bugs after units have left factory but not selling yet, so even Day1 updates are common. Game consoles and games have these more often than not.


----------



## Nakean (Sep 24, 2016)

fallsong said:


> I have my 5D4 for more than a week now. I found it was not as sharp as my 6D when 16-35 f/4 was used.
> 
> Haven't tested 70-200 and 100-400. Not sure what would happen.
> 
> Anyone has any experience to share?



I noticed this as well except comparing with my 5dMKIII. The image seemed softer as if there was more aggressive noise reduction happening behind the scenes. Don't get me wrong, the Mark IV was cleaner and I could add sharpening and still retain a cleaner image than the mark III but out of the camera was definitely softer.

You guys need to stop dreaming about the motion jpeg going away. If it did, I'd be on this camera in a heartbeat but that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 24, 2016)

myjtp said:


> [email protected] ( fingers crossed )


Dont get your hopes high, its Canon. Maybe a bug fixes will be issued with the update.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 24, 2016)

Nakean said:


> fallsong said:
> 
> 
> > I have my 5D4 for more than a week now. I found it was not as sharp as my 6D when 16-35 f/4 was used.
> ...



Mine are sharper than 5D3.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 24, 2016)

C-LOG cough


----------



## zim (Sep 24, 2016)

It's bug fixes, not feature enhancements, the only question is what language is the spelling error in !


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 24, 2016)

It probably an odd bug, and corrections to whatever typos they've found in the menus.


----------



## tpatana (Sep 24, 2016)

I have 2 wishes:

1080p120
Dpaf during 120fps video 

And reach goal which I know they don't give:
Spot linked metering


----------



## Bboogie (Sep 24, 2016)

Is it possible for DLO when enabled to refresh a little faster :-\


----------



## Josh Denver (Sep 24, 2016)

The most talked-down-upon matter in the 5DIV is the 1.64x/1.76x crop in 4K mode. A FF 4K mode (even if lower quality, bixel-binned, line-skipped) would suddenly give this camera more sales, or/and less trolling effect.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 24, 2016)

Sheesh, what is wrong with you people? These "wishes" are about as realistic as wishing that Canon added a feature that allowed the camera to print you free money...


----------



## Jopa (Sep 24, 2016)

tron said:


> Or they will add on Suaheli language ;D


Most of Canon customers speaks Swahili, so I don't see any reason why this shouldn't be the case. I would love to see Shimaore support as well, so it won't cause any kind of civil war or something...


----------



## douglaurent (Sep 24, 2016)

Please add:

1) full frame 4K video
2) focus peaking
3) an efficient video codec
4) unlimited button assignment

and I gladly send my 5D4 in if you install an articulating screen, an EVF and sensor stabilization.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 24, 2016)

BokehBalls said:


> fallsong said:
> 
> 
> > I have my 5D4 for more than a week now. I found it was not as sharp as my 6D when 16-35 f/4 was used.
> ...



Or the 30mp sensor is revealing camera shake or poor technique. Tripod it and compare results.


----------



## bjd (Sep 24, 2016)

fallsong said:


> I have my 5D4 for more than a week now. I found it was not as sharp as my 6D when 16-35 f/4 was used.
> 
> Haven't tested 70-200 and 100-400. Not sure what would happen.
> 
> Anyone has any experience to share?


Had it on my 70-200 f/2.8 last weekend and was very happy with the sharpness. Most shots
taken on a tripod using 2sec Timer, and live view. Mind you my tripod is not very good, so
I need the timer or a remote trigger to avoid most vibrations.
Yesterday evening with my 16-35 f/2.8 same setup, I was happy with the results.

First day playing around using the Camera in low light in my garden with my 100-400 I just got mush.

Cheers Brian


----------



## Etienne (Sep 24, 2016)

For all the naysayers , Canon HAS added significant new features after release, for free, in the past. 
They added manual audio level control to the 5DII and changed the frame rates from 30 to 29.97 fps as requested by users. I believe they also added f/8 AF to some cameras after release. 
I think it's quite possible that Canon will add a higher compression codec option for 4K because the file sizes are a big problem for non-critical 4K usage. Not likely this early, but they are at least thinking about it now I suspect.


----------



## tron (Sep 24, 2016)

Sharlin said:


> Sheesh, what is wrong with you people? These "wishes" are about as realistic as wishing that Canon added a feature that allowed the camera to print you free money...


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## pokerz (Sep 24, 2016)

douglaurent said:


> Please add:
> 
> 1) full frame 4K video
> 2) focus peaking
> ...


Looking forward to seeing electronic IBIS like m5 and make it 2x crop


----------



## tron (Sep 24, 2016)

Jopa said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Or they will add on Suaheli language ;D
> ...


That may require a second firmware upgrade


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 24, 2016)

fallsong said:


> I have my 5D4 for more than a week now. I found it was not as sharp as my 6D when 16-35 f/4 was used.
> 
> Haven't tested 70-200 and 100-400. Not sure what would happen.
> 
> Anyone has any experience to share?



RAW or JPEG? The Raw files in Lightroom are a bit sharper than the 6D, but I don't find the JPEGs are sharp as the 6D.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 24, 2016)

Etienne said:


> For all the naysayers , Canon HAS added significant new features after release, for free, in the past.
> They added manual audio level control to the 5DII and changed the frame rates from 30 to 29.97 fps as requested by users. I believe they also added f/8 AF to some cameras after release.
> I think it's quite possible that Canon will add a higher compression codec option for 4K because the file sizes are a big problem for non-critical 4K usage. Not likely this early, but they are at least thinking about it now I suspect.



I think the biggest thing they added was DPAF to the C cameras.


----------



## Surfwooder (Sep 24, 2016)

I would think many people would be looking for a resolution to the compatibility issues using Sigma lenses.


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 24, 2016)

Surfwooder said:


> I would think many people would be looking for a resolution to the compatibility issues using Sigma lenses.



One thing people realize is not going to happen, and you're giving them ideas? Tsk, tsk, tsk!


----------



## Josh Denver (Sep 24, 2016)

douglaurent said:


> Please add:
> 
> 1) full frame 4K video
> 2) focus peaking
> ...



just send in your a99ii preorder


----------



## John2016 (Sep 24, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > For all the naysayers , Canon HAS added significant new features after release, for free, in the past.
> ...



Yes... back to reality: leaving out DPAF for the *C500*. Amazing Canon... (C300 got it) 
Giving for FREE over firmware a AUDIO meter LOL...
WHAT THE HECK PEOPLE TALKING HERE ABOUT??? 
Magiclatern is the ONLY acceptable firmware update and Canon updates are just a HUGE JOKE.


----------



## zim (Sep 24, 2016)

Etienne said:


> For all the naysayers , Canon HAS added significant new features after release, for free, in the past.
> They added manual audio level control to the 5DII and changed the frame rates from 30 to 29.97 fps as requested by users. I believe they also added f/8 AF to some cameras after release.
> I think it's quite possible that Canon will add a higher compression codec option for 4K because the file sizes are a big problem for non-critical 4K usage. Not likely this early, but they are at least thinking about it now I suspect.



Yes they did and were quite clear about those releases being feature enhancements/additions this one is clearly just basic bug fixes.

Fwiw I actually do expect Canon to release a feature update.... in around two years time.


----------



## fallsong (Sep 24, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> fallsong said:
> 
> 
> > I have my 5D4 for more than a week now. I found it was not as sharp as my 6D when 16-35 f/4 was used.
> ...



JPG. RAW is slightly noticeable, but not that much different. Pictures came out of my T3i with 55-250 and 50D with 17-85 are all sharper, believe it not.

I don't think it is due to defective camera and micro adjustment as somebody suggested. Still need more time to play around it before I can be sure on what happening. The AF is a steep learning curve for former 6D user, which could be one of the reasons. I will have a chance to test the 100-400 when the royal couple here tomorrow.


----------



## captainkirk (Sep 24, 2016)

AF point linked metering would be nice.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 24, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> Etienne said:
> 
> 
> > For all the naysayers , Canon HAS added significant new features after release, for free, in the past.
> ...



Yes, but that wasn't free.
They also added free manual video control to the 5DII .
Some people on this site are ultra-critical of Canon, and others are ultra-defensive.

Canon gets a lot of stuff right, but not everything all the time. Canon cameras are very competitive for photography, I think they are the best options ... but they are lagging in video. Sony and Panasonic are both pulling away from Canon in many areas of video. The C100 lags the FS5, the C300 is much more expensive than the FS7, which offers additional tricks. The EOS-M5 doesn't do 4K where every other mirrorless does. The 5DIV might do good 4K for short bits, but the codec is crippling for any kind even coverage.

I've got a fair bit of L glass, so I am always rooting for Canon, especially given the wonderful promise of DPAF. The C100 mk III will probably be a decisive camera for me. If they really do it well, I'll be with Canon for the foreseeable future. If not, I'll probably move to Sony.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 24, 2016)

fallsong said:


> I have my 5D4 for more than a week now. I found it was not as sharp as my 6D when 16-35 f/4 was used.
> 
> Haven't tested 70-200 and 100-400. Not sure what would happen.
> 
> Anyone has any experience to share?



At default settings I notice the images are softer. I think it's a combination of more aggressive default NR and stronger AA filter. 

But - if the time is taken to process the images and tweak the USM (sharpness & fineness), ultimately I find I'm getting a better (or at worst, the same) result than the 5D3. I do notice the 5D3 (in some cases) renders really fine details a bit more smoothly, but the increased resolution and cropping power of the 5D4 gives it the upper hand.

So - it looks like if you shoot JPEG or do little to no processing, you're better off sticking to the 5D3 or 6D, or getting a 5DS/R if you need more resolution. But if you shoot RAW, the 5D4 files seem to be more flexible in post and overall, it is a nice improvement over the previous generation. 

I've changed my mind overall - initially I was lukewarm about the 5D4, but after getting to use it a bit more, I'm seeing the improvements slowly but surely.


----------



## Christianstella (Sep 24, 2016)

Complaints about sharpness should try looking at the RAW files in DPP. Lightroom takes a ton of sharpening (more than I've ever used before) to come close to what I'm seeing in DPP. 

I've been a Lightroom user for years, and DPP is crap for workflow, but man does it look good. 

On the firmware update, I'd love a shortcut to turn wireless on and off. When it is on it flashes on the touchscreen, so just let me tap Q then tap the wireless icon to shut it off. Even cooler option would be to allow me to re-assign the lock switch to do this. I just want to quickly send a photo to my phone, then shut the wireless off.


----------



## melbournite (Sep 25, 2016)

Etienne said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Etienne said:
> ...



+1


----------



## Tugela (Sep 25, 2016)

Chris Geiger said:


> Maybe a compression option for 4K recording that does not take so much space.



No. The hardware can't do it. The only way they can handle 4K is to use inefficient software codecs such as mjpeg.


----------



## Tugela (Sep 25, 2016)

douglaurent said:


> Please add:
> 
> 1) full frame 4K video
> 2) focus peaking
> ...



The hardware can't do it.

This has been explained so many times, why do people keep asking for things that are not feasible with the current equipment. Canon are not "holding off" implementing these things to "protect high end cinema cameras", they are not doing it because the hardware in the cameras can't handle it.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 25, 2016)

Surfwooder said:


> I would think many people would be looking for a resolution to the compatibility issues using Sigma lenses.



That's a Sigma issue, not a Canon issue. Why would/should Canon help the competition?


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 25, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Surfwooder said:
> 
> 
> > I would think many people would be looking for a resolution to the compatibility issues using Sigma lenses.
> ...



Agreed, I'm sure if Canon could stop all third party sales they would.


----------



## leWrat (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm hoping that the firmware will bring about a 25% reduction in the price of all Canon products in Europe, availability of the same mail-in rebates that occur in the USA and a removal of the "they'll just have to suck it up" filter that they apply when importing to Europe.

Oh, and any bug fixes that they have identified.

Pretty sure I'll see some of the above.


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 25, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Surfwooder said:
> 
> 
> > I would think many people would be looking for a resolution to the compatibility issues using Sigma lenses.
> ...



Maybe because (1) a significant percentage of potential 5D4 buyers already own one or more Sigma or Tamron lenses and (2) incompatibility between the 5D4 and currently owned lenses might cause their owners to postpone or cancel purchases of the 5D4.

Bias alert: I own a 5D3 and don't intend to buy a 5D4, simply because the incremental improvement in the 5D4 doesn't seem worth the money. I also own a 7D and haven't bought a 7D2, for the same reason.


----------



## raptor3x (Sep 25, 2016)

Bboogie said:


> Is it possible for DLO when enabled to refresh a little faster :-\



Doubtful, DLO involves some very computational expensive calculations. That it works as fast as it does is extremely impressive.


----------



## gsealy (Sep 25, 2016)

The firmware track record seems to involve bug fixes and minor feature changes. They did add the clean HDMI feature for the 5DIII a few years ago, but I do not recall other major items for other cameras. Pretty much what you buy is what you are going to have for the life of the product.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 25, 2016)

Nakean said:


> fallsong said:
> 
> 
> > I have my 5D4 for more than a week now. I found it was not as sharp as my 6D when 16-35 f/4 was used.
> ...



W, w, wait. Nakean, I thought you had a 5D Mark IV and compared it to your Mark III. Hmmmm... they always show up. No AFMA either.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 25, 2016)

wockawocka said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Surfwooder said:
> ...


Wrong!

Canon could stop ALL third party lenses from operating with ease. They could also sue Sigma and Tamron over patent infringement. There is a very good reason why they do not..... Imagine what would happen if they did? Every clerk in every camera store would be telling their customers not to buy Canon because they don't work with the cheaper third party lenses.... Sales of the Rebel line would plummet and that would mean the loss of most of their revenue. (Sales of the 1DX2 and 5D4 are just noise compared to sales of Rebels). Every person at Canon who was involved in that decision would then be fired, but on the plus side, those executives would get a Christmas fruit basket from the people at Nikon and at Sony each year.......


----------



## zim (Sep 25, 2016)

leWrat said:


> I'm hoping that the firmware will bring about a 25% reduction in the price of all Canon products in Europe, availability of the same mail-in rebates that occur in the USA and a removal of the "they'll just have to suck it up" filter that they apply when importing to Europe.
> 
> Oh, and any bug fixes that they have identified.
> 
> Pretty sure I'll see some of the above.



;D


----------



## Geaibleu16 (Sep 25, 2016)

I find that my iMac does not accept RAW images from the 5DIV I got some days ago. It accepts any JPEG but all Raw get the grey warning sign treatment.
However If I store a string of RAW images, the iMac accepts them in its 'slide show" operation, and they are gorgeous. But if I want to modify them I get the message that this iMac does not take care of RAW.
Did any of you encounter this problem? We were told that the new Mac Sierra had some problems with the 5DIV.
I don't have the Sierra yet.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## melbournite (Sep 25, 2016)

Geaibleu16 said:


> I find that my iMac does not accept RAW images from the 5DIV I got some days ago. It accepts any JPEG but all Raw get the grey warning sign treatment.
> However If I store a string of RAW images, the iMac accepts them in its 'slide show" operation, and they are gorgeous. But if I want to modify them I get the message that this iMac does not take care of RAW.
> Did any of you encounter this problem? We were told that the new Mac Sierra had some problems with the 5DIV.
> I don't have the Sierra yet.
> Thanks for any help.



Geailbleu16, 

Apple have not updated their RAW image compatibility for the 5D4 yet. Adobe & Capture One have but if you're using Photos or Aperture, you will have to wait.


----------



## tron (Sep 25, 2016)

gsealy said:


> The firmware track record seems to involve bug fixes and minor feature changes. They did add the clean HDMI feature for the 5DIII a few years ago, but I do not recall other major items for other cameras. Pretty much what you buy is what you are going to have for the life of the product.


They also added f/8 AF for center point in 5D3 (in 1.2.3)


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 26, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > douglaurent said:
> ...




I'm sure if they decided to build the 5d mkIV like a consumer / toy product they could source different parts and do what you're asking at a similar price point, but I wouldn't want that camera and neither does anyone who hasnm't switched to Sony A7RII by now. And before you say you're willing to pay extra for better 4K, there's a 1dc and 1dx mk2 waiting to be bought at any time.


----------



## makowako (Sep 26, 2016)

This may be for an overheating issue when shooting 4K. 

I have this camera and shot an ad with it on Sept 14th and can attest shooting 4K gets hot fast, which leads to recording stops at shorter and shorter intervals until the camera cools down. 

On my production team was a young man that works at the biggest local pro camera shop in town and said he heard about this issue and was expecting a firmware update for it. 

I hope this is what it fixes, anyway.


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 26, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Surfwooder said:
> 
> 
> > I would think many people would be looking for a resolution to the compatibility issues using Sigma lenses.
> ...



How is this a Sigma issue? Because it's vignetting doesn't Canon's lenses precisely? Because Sigma didn't give Canon the correct profiles and pay Canon to put them in the camera?

Its so easy to fix in post, I wonder why anyone would actually care about those "compatibility issues".


----------



## tron (Sep 26, 2016)

Antono Refa said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Surfwooder said:
> ...


I didn't know that Canon owes Sigma and they have to give them information about a Canon product...


----------



## Josh Denver (Sep 26, 2016)

Yes Canon can do some pretty market-crashing things only if they asked their firmware department to do, cheaply. 

-Focus peaking
-Zebras
-1:1 during capture 
-waveform monitor 
-1080p 14bit FF Raw video mode
-Smart intervalometer 
-complex HDR video
-Customize every button and menu, if wanted
-Focus-point linked metering
-Access to Playback after photo capture 
-Increase their video dynamic range by two stops in all modes by adding C-LOG. A simple pre-recording gamma/chroma curve.
-Clean HDMI out to all models
-4:3 anamorphic mode and screen desqueeze
-Various crop modes in HD.
-Silent E-shutter
-Fine adjustment of Frame rate from 0.025p to 60p in 1p increments

I mean A LOT, A WHOOLE LOT 

And there are no technical downsides to all of these. None. 

I get that FF video would cause overheating, or ugly lineskipping. I know software can't make audio sound better, give faster burst rate without consequences. But there is just SO MUCH they can give with just a firmware upgrade to ALL their camera line (make supercharged rebels' to super 1d's) that would put Canon right in the front of tech geek hype, get extremely higher appeal. So why not? I can't for the life of me, understand why not fo it if you CAN. 

The only one reason I can think of is that someone up in the Canon leadership chain believes doing that what hurt higher end models, he should be fired if he/she/they exist. But I don't think someone's that stupid and not in-touch with the real world.


----------



## deadwrong (Sep 26, 2016)

Josh Denver said:


> Yes Canon can do some pretty market-crashing things only if they asked their firmware department to do, cheaply.
> 
> -Focus peaking
> -Zebras
> ...



That's so last year in the Sony camp. The A99ii likely does most of this. The 5div seems sooooo throttled. So, will the 6dii NOT have 4k? When they decide to release that, the 5div will look already dated. Will the 6dii Not have all these features that will keep it up with the competitors? Really want to buy this camera (5div), but dang. Might as well just get a 5d3, I don't see a lot of people crazy thrilled with their camera purchase thus far.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 26, 2016)

deadwrong said:


> I don't see a lot of people crazy thrilled with their camera purchase thus far.



When was the last time anyone was 'dang thrilled' with an upgrade in the same marque. Quite a few who have bought the 5D4 seem to really appreciate the differences - they may not be ';wow! Fantastic! amazing!" response but it seems to be recognised as being a definite upgrade as a package.

The last time I recall a camera having a huge impact seems to be the Nikon D800 with its sensor and MP count. And before that the 5Dii with its video.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 26, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > deadwrong said:
> ...



How could the original 5D be an 'upgrade in the same marque' when it was the start of a new marque? You should at least try to comprehend what you read...well, you probably are trying, but failing as usual. :

Actually, I think the 5DIII qualifies – with the exception of the sensor, pretty much everything improved. First time a lower camera got a current 1-series AF system, first dual-slot camera outside of the 1-series, etc.


----------



## gsealy (Sep 26, 2016)

Folks, I have to give the Panasonic GH5 serious consideration. It's projected video specs are what a lot of people wanted in the 5DIV. Plus, it will be around $2K. I am a Canon guy with six cameras of various types including 2 5DIII's. Tons of lenses. But I am not buying the 5DIV. I will wait for the actual GH5 to be released and reviews written, of course. I know this -- the GH4 is still a great camera and it is over 2 years old.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 26, 2016)

Josh Denver said:


> Yes Canon can do some pretty market-crashing things only if they asked their firmware department to do, cheaply.
> 
> -Focus peaking
> -Zebras
> ...



I think you need to get back in touch with the real world if you think that's even close to a) being done in just firmware and b) cheaply

about the only thing your post did was clearly identify that you have no idea really what you are talking about. just because ML did it on the 5D Mark 3 for 1K has no bearing whether or not they can even attempt to do anything associative with the newer sensors and the Mark IV.

ML also doesn't have to support the f'ing thing either and is brittle as hell.

good grief.

PS .. you really don't know what CLOG is .. right?


----------



## nickditoro (Sep 26, 2016)

While my Mark IV does not tend to underexpose as my Mark III often does in sunlight, I have been experiencing the occasional overexposure in a series of shots of the same subjects in the same lighting without my having made any adjustments. I had seen comments about the Mark III from other users, so perhaps while fixing that issue in the Mark IV, Canon went a little too far. Hopefully, the firmware addresses this. To be sure, I haven't read of anyone else having the overexposure issue, so perhaps it's only with my camera.

Nick


----------



## DannyPwins (Sep 26, 2016)

makowako said:


> This may be for an overheating issue when shooting 4K.
> 
> I have this camera and shot an ad with it on Sept 14th and can attest shooting 4K gets hot fast, which leads to recording stops at shorter and shorter intervals until the camera cools down.
> 
> ...



This is the first time I've heard anyone mention the 5D Mark IV doing this while shooting. I'll be shooting with a 5d4 (using James Miller's "C-log 3") and a 1DC for approximately 5 hours tomorrow, so I hope I don't encounter this issue.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 26, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> deadwrong said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see a lot of people crazy thrilled with their camera purchase thus far.
> ...



I am really liking the Mark IV for several reasons.
I started with the 40D, then on to 50Ds, 7D,5D III, and now the 5DS & Mark IV.
Each has been great for it's time and I upgraded as my interests changed.
I have no interest in video features, these were bought as still cameras. I had my own video production company from 1983 to 2007. If you have used a professional video camera, it's difficult to view the DSLR as a video camera.
If Canon offered the Mark IV without any video capability, I'd still be totally satisfied.

I couldn't image what would happen if Canon ended the video functions in the 5D line.
I know this forum would crash due to high traffic. Haters would hate and trolls wouldn't have anything to compare their Sony's video quality to.

Life would be good with interesting forum discussions on still cameras.

My roots in photography go way back. My display cabinet is my history.



Old cameras of mine by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 26, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> If you have used a professional video camera, it's difficult to view the DSLR as a video camera.



Everyone seems to have forgotten about ergonomics  There is a very good reason why stills cameras are shaped the way they are, and an equally good reason why video cameras are they shape they are....


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 26, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > If you have used a professional video camera, it's difficult to view the DSLR as a video camera.
> ...



Yup! Switches, knobs, dials, filter wheels, a real viewfinder, XLR, etc.
It never overheated and would record for hours. Is still have this antique. 



Kirkwood Freestyle Championship © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## fallsong (Sep 26, 2016)

nickditoro said:


> While my Mark IV does not tend to underexpose as my Mark III often does in sunlight, I have been experiencing the occasional overexposure in a series of shots of the same subjects in the same lighting without my having made any adjustments. I had seen comments about the Mark III from other users, so perhaps while fixing that issue in the Mark IV, Canon went a little too far. Hopefully, the firmware addresses this. To be sure, I haven't read of anyone else having the overexposure issue, so perhaps it's only with my camera.
> 
> Nick



Mine is too. I have been taking shots with -1/3 to -2/3EV.

Nevertheless, the test with my 100-400 turns out to be tack sharp!


----------



## LordofTackle (Sep 26, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> If Canon offered the Mark IV without any video capability, I'd still be totally satisfied.
> 
> I couldn't image what would happen if Canon ended the video functions in the 5D line.
> I know this forum would crash due to high traffic. Haters would hate and trolls wouldn't have anything to compare their Sony's video quality to.
> ...



+1

In the three years I had it I have made maybe as much videos on my 5D3. Only short clips on a vacation, actually. So far, I have made not a single video with the 1DXII. I really don't understand all this fuzz about the newer camera bodies missing this, or lacking that...it's a stills camera primarily and that's what I use it for. The video features are a nice bonus in the package if I ever need it someday, but nothing that influences what body I buy!


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 26, 2016)

Surfwooder said:


> I would think many people would be looking for a resolution to the compatibility issues using Sigma lenses.



I believe Sigma has released a statement to the affect that when using their lenses on the 5D Mk IV and DX II Canon bodies that one has to go into the camera menus and disable the auto lens correction settings that apparently are set at the factory (to recognize and correct for aberration, distortion, etc, for Canon lenses) in order for Sigma (and possibly other 3rd party autofocus) lenses to work properly.


----------



## testthewest (Sep 26, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> If Canon offered the Mark IV without any video capability, I'd still be totally satisfied.



Being consequential would be better than this attempt that just seem to anger the video crowd. I would be fine if they did away with video, but then please: Drop the price. There is nothing then justifing this price point. 

Make it 2500$ and keep your video, dual pixel raw and AA filter.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 27, 2016)

I've been pondering on why Canon would bother with a firmware update that primarily targets third party lenses and improving their functionality, and while I may not have found the answer, I'll throw it out there.

The 5DIV needs third party lenses more than other 5D bodies for one specific reason: that crop factor in 4K video recording. Many have noted that it makes shooting wide angle 4K video very difficult, and there is the challenge that Canon lenses built for crop (APS-C) won't physically mount. 

But you know what will? Third party crop lenses (they have an EF rather than EF-S mount). One very popular one is the 18-35 ART from Sigma. There are some quality wide angle primes and zooms that are designed for APS-C and will physically mount fine, and thus, when shooting 4K video, the crop will eliminate any part of the frame where the full frame image circle is not covered.


----------



## frodoboy (Sep 27, 2016)

I think it is only going to address a seemingly growing problem of out of focus or soft focus images coming out of the IV. I keep reading more and more complaints about this. Canon will probably only fix this issue unless there are more issues. Dream on about better 4k video or any other improvements. If Magic Lantern is eventually made available for the IV, then we'll see some really cool new features that Canon could have put in but decided not to!


----------



## frodoboy (Sep 27, 2016)

FramerMCB said:


> Surfwooder said:
> 
> 
> > I would think many people would be looking for a resolution to the compatibility issues using Sigma lenses.
> ...



My Sigma 150mm f/2.8 macro had a horrible white ring around the edges of the images when shooting in telephoto mode. I asked Sigma to fix it and they told me to turn off the auto lens correction settings and see what happens. Sure enough, the white ring was gone! I guess Sigma lenses don't do well with Canon's built in correction. I'll have to remember to turn it off on the Mark IV as well.


----------



## tron (Sep 27, 2016)

frodoboy said:


> I think it is only going to address a seemingly growing problem of out of focus or soft focus images coming out of the IV. I keep reading more and more complaints about this. Canon will probably only fix this issue unless there are more issues. Dream on about better 4k video or any other improvements. If Magic Lantern is eventually made available for the IV, then we'll see some really cool new features that Canon could have put in but decided not to!


Care to elaborate with some links? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2016)

Clever idea, Dustin. Even if it's not Canon's intent with the update (I doubt it is), it's definitely sending me downstairs to go test the 18-35 with the 5D4. Best of both worlds!!

I used to use the 18-35 on my 5d3 quite a lot before I got a 35 prime. Worked great on the long end. Sharp, sharp, sharp. 

Great idea.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 27, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> fallsong said:
> 
> 
> > I have my 5D4 for more than a week now. I found it was not as sharp as my 6D when 16-35 f/4 was used.
> ...



What happens if you turn NR to zero and turn on Fine Picture Detail? Are the JPGs sharp then?
Does it help the video sharpness at all? Or it the 4K no match for the crispness of a SONY even with that stuff on?

So far I've seen ONE video sample from the 5D4 at 4k that looked like it might be sharp. No sure what is going on. Did they turn off NR and turn on Fine Picture Detail and nobody else did?

And one test, although I sort of think something must have been done wrong, compared 4k detail, manually focused on the same scene using the same lens on a bunch of 4k cameras and the 5D4 was so much softer than the Sony and even Fuji and Panny that it was shocking.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 27, 2016)

Tugela said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > Please add:
> ...



there is an h.264 chip in there that they use for 1080P and 720P, maybe it could be used for the 4k mode even if it makes the camera a little hot? maybe possible, maybe not


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 27, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > douglaurent said:
> ...



What I found baffling was when Canon was asked why the HDMI port can only do 1080P they said the engineers had to design the camera way ahead of time and when they designed it only 1080P HDMI chips were given to them and yet.... other camera that came out 1-2 years earlier have 4k able HDMI chips so.... something ain't adding up

either they are lying, are so slothful and slow from being the kings for too long that they react at glacial speed, or marketing only let them add 4K at the last second due to the pressure simply having become too great for it contrary to their initial hopes and by that last second time the HW was already set and only partially suited for 4k content


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 27, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



....which also lack basics like focusing peaking, zebras, efficient codec too! and cost even yet tons more than A7R II and so on.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 27, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> Josh Denver said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Canon can do some pretty market-crashing things only if they asked their firmware department to do, cheaply.
> ...




huh? I think he knows a lot more of what he speaks than you do.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 27, 2016)

FramerMCB said:


> Surfwooder said:
> 
> 
> > I would think many people would be looking for a resolution to the compatibility issues using Sigma lenses.
> ...



I wonder if that is why the test somedid had the 5D4 4K video looked horrendously soft compared to the other cameras. I think they used a Sigma lens on all the bodies in an attempt to keep things fair that might have actually made it totally unfair.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 27, 2016)

The firmware update will remove 4K video so videographers all will stop complaining about it.
It will add dual ISO to stills to make photographers happy.
Canon will introduce a new bracket that will make your 10 inch tablet into a flippy screen.


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 27, 2016)

The 4k is EXCELLENT, don't believe the BS comparisons.

I tried out some screen grabs with a headshot session yesterday, it's unedited except for the B+W conversion 85L @ F2


----------



## testthewest (Sep 27, 2016)

wockawocka said:


> The 4k is EXCELLENT, don't believe the BS comparisons.
> 
> I tried out some screen grabs with a headshot session yesterday, it's unedited except for the B+W conversion 85L @ F2



I don't want to offend you, but that portrait looks out of focus and soft. I would not be happy with that.
I mean: What's the purpose of a portrait made with a high end DSLR, if not to capture you and to make you look at it? If you just need a pic to identify a person, you might as well use your smartphone.


----------



## tron (Sep 27, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> The firmware update will remove 4K video so videographers all will stop complaining about it.
> It will add dual ISO to stills to make photographers happy.
> Canon will introduce a new bracket that will make your 10 inch tablet into a flippy screen.


 ;D ;D ;D Nice


----------



## Lurker (Sep 27, 2016)

> I don't want to offend you, but that portrait looks out of focus and soft. I would not be happy with that.



Time to clean your monitor and get (new?) glasses.


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 27, 2016)

testthewest said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > The 4k is EXCELLENT, don't believe the BS comparisons.
> ...



No offense taken, you should possibly look into an issue at your end as it's very sharp.


----------



## zim (Sep 27, 2016)

wockawocka said:


> testthewest said:
> 
> 
> > wockawocka said:
> ...



It's actually too sharp for my taste for a portrait !
But it serves as a very good example of what can be achieved with a 4K frame grab, which is the point, very impressive thanks for posting.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 27, 2016)

testthewest said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > The 4k is EXCELLENT, don't believe the BS comparisons.
> ...



I guess maybe the problem is that you're viewing the image on your smartphone? Or maybe you just need to visit the optometrist.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 27, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> testthewest said:
> 
> 
> > wockawocka said:
> ...



Or, as Dilbert mentioned, he didn't click the image. Is it 50MP still sharp? No, but it's a still from a video and very impressive from that standpoint.


----------



## romanr74 (Sep 27, 2016)

Lurker said:


> > I don't want to offend you, but that portrait looks out of focus and soft. I would not be happy with that.
> 
> 
> 
> Time to clean your monitor and get (new?) glasses.



LOL
+1


----------



## romanr74 (Sep 27, 2016)

dilbert said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > testthewest said:
> ...



also that, what is it, a window, in the background, nevermind, in any case it is not sharp. you should have your lens and body checked...


----------



## tron (Sep 27, 2016)

romanr74 said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > wockawocka said:
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Sep 27, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > testthewest said:
> ...



It looks good on my monitor! It's very shallow DOF, but considering the File size output, it's fine.
Canon added this feature because of demand, not because they were trying to impress critics. 
For those that reminder SD video, a frame grab was good was OK if enlarged to postage stamp size.


----------



## nickditoro (Sep 27, 2016)

Mine is too. I have been taking shots with -1/3 to -2/3EV.

Nevertheless, the test with my 100-400 turns out to be tack sharp!
[/quote]

I will try reducing EV on my camera and see how things fare. 

I still need to do micro adjustments on all my lenses before I can comment on sharpness with the Mark IV. 

Nick


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’re told that we may see a firmware update for the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV as early as mid to late next week.</p>
> <p>While we weren’t told what would be included in the firmware, we think it’ll likely be for bug fixes, and won’t be adding any new significant features.</p>
> <p>More to come…</p>
> <p><strong>Canon EOS 5D Mark IV</strong></p>
> ...


It's a shame that Canon does not release firmware updates for not too old cameras like the 5D3. Fuji, when hardware allows, releases firmware updates to their 1-2 year old camera models so, we don't have to immediately jump to new camera models to gain some benefits, particularly when new lenses are released.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 28, 2016)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> It's a shame that Canon does not release firmware updates for not too old cameras like the 5D3. Fuji, when hardware allows, releases firmware updates to their 1-2 year old camera models so, we don't have to immediately jump to new camera models to gain some benefits, particularly when new lenses are released.



Yeah, Canon doesn't do that. 5DII. Cough. 7D. What a shame. 1D X. 5DIII. Cough, cough. :


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 28, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Hjalmarg1 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a shame that Canon does not release firmware updates for not too old cameras like the 5D3. Fuji, when hardware allows, releases firmware updates to their 1-2 year old camera models so, we don't have to immediately jump to new camera models to gain some benefits, particularly when new lenses are released.
> ...


7D2. Cough, cough.......


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 28, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Hjalmarg1 said:
> ...



Y'all need to see a doctor about that cough. I am getting worried about y'all's health.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 28, 2016)

Old Sarge said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



The doctor will just tell us it's a firmware problem and send us home.


----------



## penum (Sep 29, 2016)

There it is,

the new Firmware 1.0.2 for Canon 5D Mark IV
https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5d-mark-iv?tab=drivers#Z7_MQH8HIC0L88RB0AMD0F1Q42K25


----------



## xps (Sep 29, 2016)

penum said:


> There it is,
> 
> the new Firmware 1.0.2 for Canon 5D Mark IV
> https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5d-mark-iv?tab=drivers#Z7_MQH8HIC0L88RB0AMD0F1Q42K25



Interestingly, in Germany the Firmware 1.02 is not the same as in the US version. 1.02 fixes an problem with the lens optimization in eos utility
"Verlässlichere Kommunikation bei Verwendung von EOS Utility zur Registrierung/Aktualisierung* der neuen digitalen Objektivoptimierung."
http://www.canon.de/support/consumer_products/products/cameras/digital_slr/eos-5d-mark-iv.aspx?type=firmware&firmwaredetailid=tcm:83-1475064


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 29, 2016)

It's just a prank bro


----------



## pmjm (Sep 29, 2016)

Installed the new update and I notice no difference. I can confirm that it did NOT correct any problems with third party lenses. My Sigma lenses still have the concentric rings at wide apertures and my Tamron 150-600 still freezes the camera in Live View.


----------



## angyal444 (Sep 29, 2016)

Sigma 35mm 1.4 ART , there is still no correction


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 29, 2016)

angyal444 said:


> Sigma 35mm 1.4 ART , there is still no correction



Why would Canon put effort into improving compatibility of 3rd party lenses? That's up to Sigma to fix. Or not.


----------



## Labdoc (Sep 29, 2016)

Does the update mess with the custom settings?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 29, 2016)

Labdoc said:


> Does the update mess with the custom settings?



In general, firmware updates don't affect custom settings (when properly applied).


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Sep 29, 2016)

pmjm said:


> Installed the new update and I notice no difference. I can confirm that it did NOT correct any problems with third party lenses. My Sigma lenses still have the concentric rings at wide apertures and my Tamron 150-600 still freezes the camera in Live View.



All pre-Tap In Tamron lenses will need a firmware update. I sent in the 24-70, 70-200, and 15-30 and the Live View issue was fixed via TAMRON firmware.


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 29, 2016)

angyal444 said:


> Sigma 35mm 1.4 ART , there is still no correction



And this surprises you how?


----------



## MyPhotographer (Sep 29, 2016)

Changes in the Firmware
Firmware Version 1.0.2 incorporates the following improvement.

1. Improves communication reliability when using EOS Utility to register/update* new Digital Lens Optimizer.

Note: *Confirm that the camera firmware is Version 1.0.2 (or later). 

Firmware Version 1.0.2 is for cameras with firmware Version 1.0.1. If your camera's firmware is already Version 1.0.2, it is not necessary to update the firmware.
When updating the firmware of your camera, please review the instructions thoroughly before you update the firmware.
The firmware update takes approximately 4 minutes.


Preparations for the Firmware Update:

Windows
After the downloaded compressed file (.zip) is extracted, a firmware folder is created.

* Extracting the downloaded file: Right-click the zip file, and then select Extract All to extract the file. The extracted folder contains the firmware (file name: 5D400102.FIR / file size: 31,517,472 bytes) and instructions on the firmware update procedures (a PDF file in five languages: Japanese, English, French, Spanish, and Simplified Chinese). 

Before starting the firmware update operations, please confirm the contents of the download, and carefully read through the firmware update procedures.

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5d-mark-iv?tab=drivers#Z7_MQH8HIC0L88RB0AMD0F1Q42K25


----------



## Bboogie (Sep 30, 2016)

testthewest said:


> wockawocka said:
> 
> 
> > The 4k is EXCELLENT, don't believe the BS comparisons.
> ...



funny, since all your comments points to something that you never used a camera other than a smartphone, What is up with the "flippy" screen community??


----------



## Labdoc (Sep 30, 2016)

Installed the update, it was a long 5 minutes. Not sure what it did but using digital lens optimization still slows the camera down to around 1FPS.


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 1, 2016)

angyal444 said:


> Sigma 35mm 1.4 ART , there is still no correction



I have two questions.

Why do you expect Canon to add 3rd party lens profile to its cameras? Its not as if Canon ever bothered to do so in the past.

Why is it you care? DXO OpticPro and Photoshop can do it in post.


----------



## sherif (Dec 26, 2016)

will be fix bugs only


----------

